# Tyre Valve Extensions



## Clocks01 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi guys & gals,have a Laika 696 which is based on Ford with twin wheels at rear,my problem is:- i require tyre valve extensions for the rear tyres to enable me to check and inflate without having to get under the van to do it.have tried several motor shops to no avail and even the tyre fitters don't stock them here.can anyone help :frown2:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f..._nkw=tyre+valve+extension&ghostText=&_sacat=0

Peter


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Peter

Thanks. They will save me taking of wheel trims to chucks pressures.

Geoff


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

if you haven't bought any yet, I've a couple of 140mm ones with the fixing brackets, you can have for postage cost. I bought them for my Iveco and then sold it before fitting them.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

mgdavid said:


> if you haven't bought any yet, I've a couple of 140mm ones with the fixing brackets, you can have for postage cost. I bought them for my Iveco and then sold it before fitting them.


Thanks for kind offer, but I only need the short ones (no twin wheels) just to extend beyond the wheel trims to avoid having to remove the trims each time I am checking pressures.

Geoff


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We ought to have them on the Mercedes with 225's and twin wheels, but in the general scheme of things it's not important at present while we are still converting.

Peter


----------

